# 40 Foot Campsites



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay, I tried to search to see if this has been asked, but I couldn't find anything, and this may be a really stupid question????, but I can handle the comments.







We have the 27 foot travel trailer and a 18/19 foot truck. We want to go to a 40 foot space campground (some of GA state parks have that). Were do you park your truck once the trailer is in place? do they reserve room for your truck and consider the 40 footer for travel trailer campers only and not the truck which has its own room not included in that space. Has anyone else had a problem like this? Okay, stop making fun, I want to camp at FDR State park and it is only a 40ft campsite? I would put more smiling icons, but I don't have them all yet?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't speak for Georgia parks, but when I reserve one here in Texas it usually allows for the truck. If not, I park as close to the trailer as I can, sometimes sideways or at an angle. I've never had a problem getting the TV close by.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Most CGs only ask the length of the camper when making reservations. So I don't know about Ga.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you go to the state's DNR website, sometimes they list site length. But I know what you mean.

Most times I park my Crew Cab P/U at an angle so that the tailgate matches up with the awning - allowing plenty of room to walk between the truck and the Outback's tongue. It makes that truck-bed storage space easier to access, especially if it is rainy. It also affords a little more privacy in our site.

I parked that way at WDW Fort Wilderness and plenty of other places, even if there is enough room to park end-to-end.

The only time I get picky about the length of the site is when we're traveling and I want to camp overnight without unhitching. I make sure that when making reservations, I let the campground know about it. Usually they will put me in a pull-through. Sometimes it costs a few dollars more, but it's worth it. Coming back from Walt Disney World, we traveled all the way home (Peoria, Illinois) without unhitching. We stayed in Troy, AL and Clarksville, TN and had long, level pull-thru sites.

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Most CGs only ask the length of the camper when making reservations. So I don't know about Ga.


Just reserved a spot at Thousand Hills State Park in Missouri for next weekend and it asked for the combined trailer and truck, first time I ever saw that. But it all so has a discription of how long and wide the campsite is, so I can judge for my self if but the 5er and the truck will fit. So far, I have not had a problem parking the truck in front of or beside the camper, most sites are long and wide enough to do that. If not, most parks also provide overflow parking so that extra cars have a place to park.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I know that most of experiences have been that usually there is room for the TV sometimes on an angle or quite often parked beside the fiver once dropped. I think only once did they have a parking lot for TV after it was dropped, It was kind of strange but in a way almost neat as there was a lot less car alarms and doors slamming all the time.

Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

In Colorado the site lengths are the site length. If you reserve a 25' site, there will be no room for your truck and Porta-bote...unless the site is a triple-wide!

Yukon XL and Porta-bote - space 1
Outback 26 RS - space 2
awning - space 3










Randy


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We normally camp in VA, MD, & PA; when requesting a site, I give them the camper length (~30'). I can only think of one time where we've had to park our Yukon XL at an odd angle next to the OB because of space issues.

Jessica


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Most cases in California, if there is no room for the TV, then there is overflow parking...
We've never had a place to "not park"


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

If the site is too short to park both, they usually allow you to park the truck on a 90 degree angle to the camper at the end of the site next to the road.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Paul and Amy!! 
I've been to FDR, and several other state parks. If I recall correctly, they only ask the length of your TT, so I'm assuming that there is room for your TV, as well. You'll love FDR!! Don't forget to go into Pine Mountain, if you like antiquing, quaint little towns. There's a decent restaurant on the north end of the main street that's a very small buffet, but they used to serve a big breakfast that would make you slap your grandma!! YUMMY!!
Hmmmm...........FDR.........steps being replace on OB Tuesday...........spur of the moment trip?? Maybe!!!
Darlene







(I sure miss my "signature fat little roly poly waving avatar!! Hint: DOUG! Please fix it....I'm lost without it, and that should definitely be a priority.)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Shoot. My trailer itself wouldn't fit on a 40' space! (even if the TITAN would tow it)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> but they used to serve a big breakfast that would make you slap your grandma!!
> Darlene
> 
> 
> ...


Make you slap your grandma??







I have never heard that one before!!









Are you talking about this guy? ------------>







He's still here!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi paul & amy.
most all ga state parks will hold your camper and truck.
most time you wont have to unhook unless you want too.
i just had a 25' site at hard labor creek and both fit just fine.

see ya soon, lamar


----------

